# RODI issue



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey guys bought a new membrane carbon sediment and capilary flow restrictor. My product water is coming out at a faster rate than the waste and the tds isnt much lower than the tap. Does this mean my membrane is ruptured and needs replacing? I am guessing it was a dud I bought


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

kamal said:


> Hey guys bought a new membrane carbon sediment and capilary flow restrictor. My product water is coming out at a faster rate than the waste and the tds isnt much lower than the tap. Does this mean my membrane is ruptured and needs replacing? I am guessing it was a dud I bought


Make sure the membrane is seated correctly and run about 30 gallons through it and re-test.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I have taken it out and reseated twice it's not been run for too long but it's producing double the product water than waste 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------

